# خاصية الحالة الشخصية



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

أطلقنا من قليل خاصية جديدة لأعضاء منتدى الكنيسة. الخاصية الجديد هي خاصية الحالة الشخصية.

خاصية الحالة الشخصية: عبارة عن نص يعبر عن حالة العضو. النص يتم عرضه في أعلى صفحة العضو كما موضح في الصورة التالية:








الحالة يمكن إستخدامها لكتابة نص من الكتاب المقدس او من ترنيمة او للتعبير عن حالة العضو الشخصية.

النص قابل للتغيير في أي وقت. تستطيع تغيير النص من خلال لوحة التحكم و من ثم تعديل بياناتي والنزول الى اخر الصفحة عند الحقل "الحالة الشخصية" أو من خلال الضغط على علامة 

 التي امام الحالة الشخصية في ملفك الخاص و ثم إدخال النص بعدها كما موضح في الصورة التالية: 






نتمنى ان تضيف هذه الخاصية الجديدة رونق خاص على بروفايلاتكم الشخصية.
لا تترددوا بطرح أي سؤال أو أي مشكلة تواجهكم في إستعمال خاصية الحالة الشخصية.


سلام ونعمة


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2011)

*حلوووووة الخاصية يا زعيم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يونيو 2011)

*انتظرتها كثير هذة الخاصية شكرا يا زعيم ربنا يباركك*

*سؤال هل لكل الاعضاء .؟*
*ام لبعض الاعضاء.؟*


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

جميل جميل 
ميرسى ليك يا زعيم 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك في تطوير المنتدى
الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

هى ابتديت ولا لسه 
انا روحت ادور ملقتهاش 
===============
:smi420:​


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هى ابتديت ولا لسه
> انا روحت ادور ملقتهاش
> ===============
> :smi420:​



الخاصية مفعلة الآن.
أدخلي على صفحة تعديل بياناتي وإزنلي لآخر الصفحة عند حق "الحالة الشخصية"


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الخاصية مفعلة الآن.
> أدخلي على صفحة تعديل بياناتي وإزنلي لآخر الصفحة عند حق "الحالة الشخصية"


 
ميرسى يا زعيم 
وجدتها 
:mus13:​


----------



## sparrow (10 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي خالص يا زعيم لتعب محبتك
خاصيه جميله  
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

خاصيه حلوووووووووه قوي
ميرسي يا روك لتعبك في المنتدي وتطويره
بسوع يبارك خدماتك وحياتك


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2011)

حلوه اوى جدا خالص..يا روك شكرا


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الخاصيه .. فى الحقيقه انا مش محتاجها

عقبال باقى التطوير ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يونيو 2011)

جميل يازعيم ودايما يارب فى تطور وتقدم​


----------



## vetaa (10 يونيو 2011)

*بجد جامده جدا ولذيذه
وفعلا الله ينور المنتدى دايما متطور
الله يعوضك يا روك
*​


----------



## ROWIS (10 يونيو 2011)

*ده كلام زي الفل*​


----------



## نونوس14 (10 يونيو 2011)

*راااااااائعة جداااااااا يا زعيمنا*
*ميرسى على اضافاتك الرائعة للمنتدى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة وخاصية حلوة كتييييييييييييير
ربنا ينمى ويبارك خدمتكم الجميلة

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويطور المنتدي كمان وكمان​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يونيو 2011)

التجديد مطلوب


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

*خاصية جميلة يازعيم
شكرا ليك تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## zezza (11 يونيو 2011)

*حلو كتيييييييير ..ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و ينميها دايما ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا روك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*خاصية كتير جميلة *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا روووووووك​*


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*خاصية جميلة يازوك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## noraa (20 يونيو 2011)

نشكر الرب من اجل تعبك بى ظهور حبنا لة


----------



## elamer1000 (20 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2011)

جميله جدااا
وجربتها
شكرا أخى الغالى​


----------



## bashaeran (27 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك
جميل جدا حقا كل مرة نشوف ونحس بالتطور 
الله يوفق يا زعم واذكرنا في صلواتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى للتطويرالمستمر فى المنتدى
الرب يباركك  ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## dodoz (28 يونيو 2011)

_حلوة قووى
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## MAJI (31 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك اخي ماي روك على هذه الخاصية الجميلة
ربنا يزيدك علم وعطاء


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبارك نعبك فعلا في تجديد واضح في المنتدى بعد فترة غيابي عنكم 
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2013)

*رائع جدااااااا
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

فعلا جميلة جدا


----------



## bent el noor (10 مايو 2013)

ميرسي  كتير استاذنا روك على مجهوداتك الواضحة ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

*باين عليها جميله
انا عملتها بس كان مكتوب الحاله مش الحاله الشخصيه
و بعدين ظهرت فى معلومات عنى و ليس فى اعلى الملف الشخصى 
هنتظر بعد 250 مشاركه و اشوف 
ميرسى كتير واضح ان المنتدى فيه شغل كتير يتم و تطوير متجدد*


----------



## سمسم 999 (9 يونيو 2013)

رووووووعة


----------



## aalyhabib (23 يوليو 2013)

شـــــــــــــــــكـرا  يا زعيـــــــــــــم

الخاصيــــــــه  جميلـــــــــــــه
​


----------

